# What is a better watch: A Panerai or a Tudor?



## pamfan (Apr 12, 2018)

I'm getting the Tudor Pelagos LHD this week. I currently have a Panerai 328. Obviously they're two different watches. As a whole, which watch is a better watch? Building on that, in general, what is better - Panerai or Tudor?


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

Never owned a Panerai, but I have handled a few and want one but my wrist is too small.

I have owned 2 Tudors before, and they are wonderful.


----------



## brandon\ (Aug 23, 2010)

Who cares.


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

I have three Panerai, and love them. I have also owned a Tudor Black Bay 36mm and loved it for a couple of years. I didn't sell it because there was any fault with it at all, I was putting the money toward another watch. And I have handled the Tudor Pelagos LHD, and find it to be an exceptional watch. I think Panerai and Tudor are very comparable when it comes to quality. Panerai may have the edge a bit IMO, because I love their hand wound 3 Day and 8 Day power reserve models. That said, the Tudor has a power reserve of 70 hours, and also it's depth rating is 500m, where I believe the max for a Panerai is 300m.

For me, the Panerai is the most comfortable watch I have ever worn. More comfortable than the Tudor. I think that is because of the large surface and lug width, the watch just sits so well on the wrist.

Right now, I just like Panerai watches better than any of my others, except my Omega 60th Anniversary Railmaster. However, I would never hesitate to recommend Tudor to anyone, nor hesitate to buy another if I find a model I really like.

I really think that you are going to love the Pelagos LHD. I have a PAM 562 in titanium, and really like it. And the quality and finish of the titanium on the Pelagos is IMO outstanding, as good as I have seen.

Cheers,
Carl


----------



## Wlover (Dec 12, 2011)

carlhaluss said:


> That said, the Tudor has a power reserve of 70 hours, and also it's depth rating is 500m, where I believe the max for a Panerai is 300m.
> 
> Cheers,
> Carl


Panerai all day.

Pam 87 - 1000m WR
Pam 187 - 1000m WR
Pam 243 - 1000m WR
Pam 194 - 2500m WR

Just to name a few so no... max for panerai is not 300m.

Sent from my SM-N950F using Tapatalk


----------



## lo_scrivano (Dec 23, 2017)

Unlikely it's smaller than mine and I still rock my 631 3 days a week!



dantan said:


> Never owned a Panerai, but I have handled a few and want one but my wrist is too small


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

lo_scrivano said:


> Unlikely it's smaller than mine and I still rock my 631 3 days a week!


What's your wrist size?


----------



## Blaughva (Oct 9, 2015)

Both are amazing watches... what is better depends on the person.


----------



## FTE (May 17, 2018)

Blaughva said:


> Both are amazing watches... what is better depends on the person.


This.


----------



## Synequano (May 2, 2012)

You can't compare 328 to pelagos destro

328 will feel like a brick in comparison to Pelagos as you're comparing SS vs Ti


----------



## evlkoala (Mar 18, 2015)

Both are good watches


----------



## carlhaluss (Oct 27, 2007)

Wlover said:


> Panerai all day.
> 
> Pam 87 - 1000m WR
> Pam 187 - 1000m WR
> ...


Thanks for pointing that out! I had no idea, now I have to do some research.
Cheers,
Carl


----------



## bigclive2011 (Mar 17, 2013)

I think these “Which is a better watch?” questions are quite derisive as they always upset one group of owners or the other.

Panerai are fabulous watches that I fell in love with many years ago, and still feel the same! But they are a totally different style to Tudor in every way, so I think a direct comparison in most ways is not possible.

I have never owned a Tudor, but the black bay 58 is very tempting, as it was always the case height to width ratio that put me off, plus I absolutely hate the hour hand, and don’t think I could ever get over that. 

But these things are just my personal taste, and from the Tudors I have handled, I have seen a top quality watch for half the sister Rolex models cost.

So I can’t really say that Panerai are better than Tudor, just that they are more my taste.


----------



## Croft360 (Dec 23, 2017)

* Panerai* all the way


----------



## many (Jan 9, 2018)

They are both mid tier brands but Panerai operates near the top of the mid tier while Tudor operates near the bottom of he mid tier from a price point. They also have wildly different aesthetics but both have strong connections to Rolex. Tudor for obvious reasons and for Panerai because Rolex made movements for their first divers. 

It’s tough to come out and say which is better without defining the criteria of “better”.


----------



## Rodentman (Jul 24, 2013)

Obviously depends on what "better" means. Materials, construction, brand history, aesthetics, depth rating, etc. All discussions of "better" are subjective. I can enjoy baseball or a movie. Which is better?

I had trouble with some of Panerai in house movements so for me I give an edge to Tudor in that regard. I have a PAM176 with the cheapo Unitas movement and it is a keeper and easy for my AD to service. I have a 305 submersible which I dearly love. Many strap options as well.

I have 4 Tudors. All of these are fine watches and make me happy. None is really "better" than the other unless you think it is, and the reason doesn't matter for each person. You're the judge of your watches, no one else.


----------



## bailey24 (Jan 20, 2015)

I agree with bigclive2011 however if you are looking for a single-watch option (not recommended!) then one brand may fit you better than another. That being said, I love both brands for different reasons.

I have had my Tudor Pelagos for about 3 years now and it is my daily wear watch and my go-to when I travel with the family, play golf or out in the pool. I don't use the titanium bracelet as I have two Omega's for that look. I also don't like the rubber band option as it doesn't sit well on the wrist (wish it came pre-curved). My favourite strap option is my black/grey NATO strap; light weight, looks good and drys quick after getting wet

That being said, I have always loved Panerai and just picked one up in Florence, Italy (PAM 1312) in the first Panerai store. Very different look with the black leather strap, crown protector and the larger presence on the wrist. To me this will be in my rotation for day-day and come with me on my travels as a dressier option for dinners out.

Price points for my Tudor and Panerai are very different too so that will likely be a factor for you as well. Either way, both brands offer solid products and you can't go wrong with either one! Good luck!


----------



## dantan (Dec 16, 2014)

I used to own 2 Tudors and just yesterday acquired my first Panerai.

None of these Watches lack for quality.


----------



## iam7head (Dec 16, 2010)

The recent Tudor watch is a bargain, the build is superb and the new MT movement is super accurate. I don't believe this will be direct competition to Panerai due to the style difference but for Omega and to some extend, the bigger brother, Rolex, the new Tudor is a serious competition.

The polishing on my Pelagos is on par on with my Sub, the chamfer line is beautifully machined. You can tell they tried hard to sandbag the Tudor by giving the Blackbay inferior clasp with thru adjustment holes, 60 vs 120 clicks on the bezel and less polishing on the MT movement. For the price they are charging, it's a superb bargin. Truth be told, all three of my MT silicone balance spring movement are as accurate as my Rolex movement with less than 1 second off per day. The bezel action on the Tudor with ball plunger is directly from the ceramic Sub/SD, miles better than my bezel action on my planet ocean. There's very little corner cutted for the quality, just look at the machining on the spare rubber straps on the Pelago or the NATO strap's hardware on the Blackbay, it's so well made even on the hidden part/underside of the buckle. I see them as a working man's/professional's Rolex, which is what Rolex was all about back in the day. It's probably no surprise to anyone that Tudor can build a bulletproof movement with Rolex's R&D capability and technical prowess. 

With that said, no Tudor can scratch the Panerai itch. Sure my P3000 cal might not be as accurate as the MT Tudor movement but sings to my heart with the unique styling. I love them both and I refuse to pick one over the other


----------

